# Good bench grinder



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

I was just wondering, besides Baldor, who makes a good *powerful* bench grinder? Currently we have one from harbor freight, and I got to say, it really lacks in the power department. The grinder is an 8" and says it's 3/4 horsepower:jester: but when we took it apart the motor has a rotor about the same size as one in a box fan.

I looked at various models, and pretty much all of them are made the same way. The grinder gets moderately used in the home workshop: metalworking, machining, and such by me and my dad. We are thinking of building our own but want to know what types of grinders other people have had good luck with/ opinions.

Thanks.


----------

